# First Co2 setup



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright give me some slack guys I have a bunch of questions, and yes I searched. I picked up a 20# pepsi tank so hopefully i have no problems getting it filled. Now I need everything else. So I was thinking about getting the rexgriggs regulator with the fabco needle valve.

I will not be running a canister filter, since i have a HOB one. So i need some kind of diffuser (any suggestions)?

I would like a fully automatic system, and I don't understand how this fully works, so bare with me. For a automatic system, do you need a ph controller? And from my understanding, when the PH gets to low, the controller will have the regulator stop sending Co2? How does that exactly work? Does it matter what type or brand of PH controller I get?

Is it still an automatic system with a timer? I know about the "on 1 hour before lights come on, and off 1 hour after lights are off

What about a reactor? I might buy one or make one not sure yet, but at the moment I'm to busy to make one.

I would like to keep this under $250-300 including regulator, any help is appreciated, thanks guys!

Also tank size is 55 gallon, with a bunch of fish.


----------



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't buy Rex Grigg anything! He's not operating a viable business anymore. Bad guy really. And before anybody gets hot, I can document it. I'm about to sick the FBI on dude.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've not had a problem with Rex, but I've only got ferts from him. None the less, this thread is not about that.

Per your question, you can have a fully automatic system without a ph controller. I currently have a 55 gallon tank with (what I would consider) an automatic CO2 system. I go a regulator online, this CO2 reactor with solenoid (http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9918) a timer, bubble counter and a few check valves.

I've hooked everything up to a power strip and it works great. I think I was a little over you price range with the reactor and the regulator, but in total it was only like $350ish. I know I got some stuff on discount or sale when I was looking into building my setup.


----------



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

Good point... stay on topic. 

The question is a complicated one since it encompasses the whole CO2 topic. I'm preparing a talk for the Raleigh Aquarium Society on just this and I'm trying to keep the preso to 40 minutes or so. Tough!

I guess I'll start with a couple of thoughts. First, you don't want a waterfall-style filter (which is what I think you mean when you say HOB). These will quickly disperse the CO2 in your water column. We go to a lot of trouble to maximize this time, so we don't want to accelerate the process.

Second, a ph controller is a really nice-to-have feature... but one I find isn't at all necessary. Having a solenoid attached to your regulator and attaching a timer is what I'd recommend. A ph controller is there to make sure you don't poisen your tank. And that just isn't going to happen if you have a decent regulator, a decent needle valve and perform a ph test and gh test to initially set the CO2 output.


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys, it seems like regulators is a tough subject since people have luck and bad luck with them. Out of these, how do they seem? should i stay away from one or the other?
http://www.aquabuys.com/p/co2-combo-regulator-ph-controller.html
or
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/choice-co2-regulator.html
or 
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/ideal-co2-regulator.html

and
http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Medic-Co2-Reactor-1000/dp/B003OY75Y8

Is there a cheaper reactor that stays out of the water that is also quality? also does the reactor act as a diffuser?

plus a timer, and some hose.

Diffusers???
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-diffuser-45.html

or
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=AZ1919

Sorry for sooo many questions but you guys are great, thanks so much!


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't comment to much on the different regulators as I've only had the one that I currently have and I it's only been about 10 - 12 months.

Currently I have the Azoo regulator. I don't remember where I got it, but here is an ebay link to one right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AZOO-CO2-Pressure-Regulator-Magnetic-Valve-plant-/270428466520#ht_4208wt_906 This one doesn't have a bubble counter on it, so you'll have to either purchase one or try to count it in your diffuser (depending on the type you go with).

As far as the Aqua Medic 1000, I have that exact reactor. It is a diffuser, so you won't need the other one that you questioned (if you go with this). I don't even seen the bubble coming out of my spray valve. I think it's a great reactor and the mounting bracket is great. I did have to mod mine a little as the mold was deformed, so it's just screwed to my cabinet.

Hopefully this will get you going in the right direction. I also got a mag pump for this setup as I had an issue with it inline with my filter. May be a little over kill now, but it's better than the 20 gallons of water that I found on my floor when the system back siphoned and flooded the filter.

Kenny


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Maybe you would want to build one similar to these: http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/8236-Regulator-Build-Links


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I just purchased http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/choice-co2-regulator.html yesterday.

although i'm stepping out of my price range, I might still get a PH controller, I figure $100 for a controller, is better than losing money I spent on fish, and money for replacing lost fish.

I think I am set on the aqua medic 1000 as well. Do I need a pump? and any cheaper suggestions on pump? thanks


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You can hook the reactor Inline with your canister.

It's so easy to just hook your solenoid to a timer so that it comes on at the same time as your lights or an hour before and turn off an hour earlier that you don't need a ph controller unless you want another piece of equipment to fool with and more money to spend. From everything I have read, it's easy to gas your fish with one. Just adjust your needle valve slowly and watch the drop checker and your fish. 

Don't worry about keeping the ph the same 24/7. Co2 induced ph changes don't really matter.


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

JustLikeAPill said:


> You can hook the reactor Inline with your canister.
> 
> It's so easy to just hook your solenoid to a timer so that it comes on at the same time as your lights or an hour before and turn off an hour earlier that you don't need a ph controller unless you want another piece of equipment to fool with and more money to spend. From everything I have read, it's easy to gas your fish with one. Just adjust your needle valve slowly and watch the drop checker and your fish.
> 
> Don't worry about keeping the ph the same 24/7. Co2 induced ph changes don't really matter.


 I don't have a canister filter  i have the emperor 400


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, instead of buying a second pump for your reactor you might want to get an Eheim 2217 for your tank. 

Use the money you would have bought a ph controller with and use it for that : ) Your emporer is going to outgas a lot of co2 compared to a canister, plus the canister can hold about six liters of media whereas your emporer only holds those cartridges.

Not knocking your emporer but canisters are awesome. You can hook your reactor and an external heater Inline and remove a lot of clutter from your tank. 

Good choice on the regulator btw. I've never bought from GLA but it's my understanding that his regulator setups are fantastic.


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, I think i might do that! 
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+16744&pcatid=16744

the c-220 How does that sound? The price seems pretty good as well. Ive been looking up canister filters on here, and everyone seems to like the Eheim, but from looking at the pictures, I like the way the marineland is set up.

As for an inline heater does it really matter what brand? or are there cheaper ones? 
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11369&pcatid=11369

Now if i get this canister filter I need to figure out how to cover the hole on my lid where my HOB filter is.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Since you have the hole and the Emperor 400 filter, I would use them and forget about the canister filter for the time being.

Then get the maxi-jet 1200 powerhead/pump like the one installed on their deluxe CO2 kit. Get the foam filters too.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4609

deluxe kit: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9933

This will leave you some money to get a good regulator and a good needle valve and maybe a good solenoid too. It is true that your 400 will cause some CO2 to dissipate, but you can always crank up your CO2 a little bit to compensate. After-all, CO2 is fairly cheap.


----------



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

Re: the inline heater...

I have one of these and I love it. Less clutter in the tank. I distribute my return water so the heat is also distributed. And if my canister starts to get clogged or is otherwise not working I can tell because the tank is cooler. 

It is 7-8 years old and still works like new. I don't know if anybody else makes them, but I trust this product and think it is a bargain at the price you see in Drs. Foster & Smith.


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

I think ive spent more money from listening to people on this website, than i have on my mustang forum.

Anyways, i just purchased Eheim 2217 canister filter, hydor inline heater, and aqua medic 1000 reactor. DO i really need a drop checker? 

Also next things on my list, is to get Co2 filled, and hopefully they will fill it cause its a pepsi tank, and a new 4 bulb light fixture since i do not think my 108watts is sufficient enough. anda:


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope my pm helped!

As for a drop checker, it makes things so much easier but you don't need one. It is mostly useful to let you have an idea of your co2 while you fine tune it but you could also just watch the fish. It takes some guesswork out. 

You can get one for five bucks from eBay or less. I really recommend it. After you get it set to what you want, you can take it out so you don't have to look at it.


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

JustLikeAPill said:


> I hope my pm helped!
> 
> As for a drop checker, it makes things so much easier but you don't need one. It is mostly useful to let you have an idea of your co2 while you fine tune it but you could also just watch the fish. It takes some guesswork out.
> 
> You can get one for five bucks from eBay or less. I really recommend it. After you get it set to what you want, you can take it out so you don't have to look at it.


It did, it made me second guess things... Fosters and smith had a great deal, and i really liked the way it was set up. But people did have problems with the baskets. I went to big als to check the price of the eheim and it was 165, but when i put it in my car it was 135, so i figured for $30 more i could fit right in. Plus they have free shipping.

Every day i come up with a new question or concern and everyday i forget a question that i want to ask oh well. Ya i guess ill get a dropchecker as well... lol Hopefully everything is easy to set up.


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright, UPS dropped off my regulator today. The co2 place took my pepsi tank and exchanged it for a full one. Now I am waiting on Bigals order for the reactor and Eheim 2217 filter, and whatever else i ordered I don't even remember lol. And I should be getting my 4x54watt light thursday. Drop checker should also be on its way as well and a little bit of flourite. I cant wait to get this thing started. I also ordered a flash diffuser for my camera so I can take some pictures without glare.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

psusaxman2000 said:


> I can't comment to much on the different regulators as I've only had the one that I currently have and I it's only been about 10 - 12 months.
> 
> Currently I have the Azoo regulator. I don't remember where I got it, but here is an ebay link to one right now.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AZOO-CO2-Pressure-Regulator-Magnetic-Valve-plant-/270428466520#ht_4208wt_906 This one doesn't have a bubble counter on it, so you'll have to either purchase one or try to count it in your diffuser (depending on the type you go with).
> ...


That particular model that you linked to in Ebay is not compatible with US CO2 tanks as it doesn't have a cga 320 input. It's compatible with the Asian market.


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright UPS brought me my reactor, filter, and inline heater, now to figure out how to set it up. Also a huge WTF to Eheims instructions, it has 500 languages, and each of those languages has 4 dialects. I don't even know if I need these valve things either. Oh well my over tiredness is winning, ill continue to figure it out.


----------

